# 6 sided hexagon help



## Woodtick (Jun 21, 2011)

My next project calls for 2 - 6 sided tapered spires can anyone tell me The best way to glue up and clamp an object like this each side is 1-5/16 at the base and 3-5/8 " tall


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

How wide is each side at the top? :smile:


----------



## Woodtick (Jun 21, 2011)

the 6 sides taper to a point at the top


----------



## gstanfield (Dec 23, 2011)

Well, on my 8 sided floor lamp I spiral wrapped it with electrical tape and it came out just perfect.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

scrollerart said:


> the 6 sides taper to a point at the top



If the bottom allows, you could shoot the pieces together with a pin nail, then use heavy duty rubber bands to compress the length. :huh:


----------



## Woodtick (Jun 21, 2011)

The Spires are pretty small for tape but it will give me an alternative if all else fails thanks for the input


----------



## gstanfield (Dec 23, 2011)

As to glue up, it'll be a bit trickier with the tapered piece, but you can lay some tape sticky side up and place your pieces on the tape so that the tape holds them together at the joints. Kinda like this, except with the tape running length wise due to the taper:


----------



## gstanfield (Dec 23, 2011)

Just noticed you replied while I was posting my second post, sorry I missed that.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

How bout putting them point down in a funnel/cone with weight on top of them? :huh:


----------



## Woodtick (Jun 21, 2011)

Pin nail might work I'm using 1/4 Cherry and I like the rubber band idea that may just work thanks Will let everyone know what it comes out like


----------



## gstanfield (Dec 23, 2011)

Psst...don't forget pictures


----------



## Woodtick (Jun 21, 2011)

I won't forget the pictures and you can see the project in my photos entitled my next project will send pics as it progresses


----------



## gstanfield (Dec 23, 2011)

Oh wow, that is a fancy project!


----------



## Woodtick (Jun 21, 2011)

I spoke with the Designer of the clock this morning and he glued up 2 sides at a time and then joined the 3 sections completing the spire


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

The six tapered strips used to build a Bamboo fishing rod are held together by temporarily holding them with strips of masking tape then wrapping them from butt to tip with string under tension then back to butt. Then you tie the two ends to hold it together until the glue sets.


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

3" wide stretch wrap with the roller handle is really the ticket for clamping these coopered tubes. Start with blue tape sticky side up, lay your segments on the tape, glue it, roll it into a cylinder then shrink wrap it! The more you wrap the tighter it gets.

Bret


----------



## Woodtick (Jun 21, 2011)

I understand the tape thing lola ranch the problem with tape is I'm using 6 sides with compound angles and the pieces are too small _I'll try what the designer suggested first after all it worked for him_


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

I might not understand the problem completely but is seems to me that smaller would just make it easier to use the tape method. In my mind it seems much more difficult to get a good result gluing two pieces at a time.

I would dry fit the thing and roll it into a tube with tape to check the accuracy of my milling before I glued anything. Gluing it all at once give you a chance to wiggle everything around a bit to get it just right. Then wrap more stretch film for final tightening once you are happy with the fit.

Bret


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

Lola Ranch said:


> I might not understand the problem completely but is seems to me that smaller would just make it easier to use the tape method. In my mind it seems much more difficult to get a good result gluing two pieces at a time.
> 
> I would dry fit the thing and roll it into a tube with tape to check the accuracy of my milling before I glued anything. Gluing it all at once give you a chance to wiggle everything around a bit to get it just right. Then wrap more stretch film for final tightening once you are happy with the fit.
> 
> Bret


Functionally Bret's method is the same as we use for split bamboo rods. Dry fit with masking tape, spread glue then bind. Bret uses shink wrap, I use string. I think that glueing all sides at once would be much easier to align.


----------

